# 2011 1.4 turbo won't start on first crank but will start on second



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I've seen suggestions that it's the fuel pump. It fails to come up to pressure on the first "prime" before starting. I think you'll need a pressure gauge to see this.


----------



## Snunk (May 28, 2018)

Did you find out the issue with your car yet? I have a 2014 doing exactly the same thing, fuel pressure is 67 psi, spec is 50-94 so it should be good. I have chased this problem for a long time and what I think the problem is the injector on time isn't enough for start up. I can do an injector balance test then hit the key and it starts and runs without being flooded. coolant and intake air temp sensors show the same before running, changed map sensor, crank and cam sensors, compression is at the top of the specs, i'm at a loss


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Snunk said:


> fuel pressure is 67 psi, spec is 50-94 so it should be good.


The question to ask is what is the fuel pressure during the first attempt and how long does it take to reach the spec?

The working theory is something is causing the fuel pressure to be lost, or takes too long to come up. As a result, the first attempt fails. But once the pressure comes up, everything is fine.


----------

